# fuck the dog



## Charlie Parker

Je suis très surpris de ne pas trouver cette expression dans le dictionnaire parce qu'elle me semble très courante chez nous au Canada. Si je ne m'abuse, elle serait facilement comprise aux États-Unis. Le sens est être paresseux, ne pas faire son travail, ne rien faire. Voici une définition dans le Urban Dictionary. Il ne me vient rien à l'esprit. Avez-vous des idées ?


----------



## Philippides

Quelques expressions équivalentes
"Peigner la girafe"
"Ne rien branler" ou au contraire "branler" (oui, je sais, c'est pas logique)


----------



## wildan1

Aucune idée de ce que cette expression voudrait dire, Charlie... Pas connue par ici.

Équivalent à _screw around_? _Glander_ ?


----------



## SwissPete

"Fuck the dog"   Never heard that expression!


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Never heard that expression either.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Philippides et wildan1. C'est drôle. J'aurais juré que cette expression serait connue aux États-Unis. J'avais tort ! Pour moi, "screw around" a un sens différent de _glander._ Merci SwissPete et Soleil-Coucant. Maintenant je m'intérroge. C'est peut-être une expression uniquement canadienne. 
*Edit* : Je vois mon erreur wildan1. "To screw around" a aussi le sens de "to waste time." Alors, je pense que _glander _convient.


----------



## Hildy1

I had never heard or seen the expression before (and I live in Canada).


----------



## Nicomon

Au Québec, on a l'expression franglaise «_ fucker le chie_n » mais le sens est celui-ci : 





> QUÉBEC, TRÈS FAMILIER – fucker le chien
> Déployer des efforts inutiles, avoir du mal à faire quelque chose. _J’ai fucké le chien un peu, mais j’ai fini par réussir !_


 Je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu celle-ci (bon sang que c'est laid!), plus proche de la définition de Charlie : 





> fourrer le chien
> QUÉBEC, TRÈS FAMILIER – Ne rien faire, faire des choses inutiles. _On a fourré le chien toute la journée_.


  Sur cette page - après les définitions -  on confirme tes soupçons (je ne connais pas les variantes mentionnées - la deuxième étant un "spoonerism") : 





> *notes*
> *Predominantly Canadian expression. *Variants include "screw the pooch", "ducked the fog". Used by French Canadians as "fourrer le chien."


  L'expression _peigner la girafe -_ que je connais pour l'avoir lue - n'est pas courante au Québec.
Mais je la trouve bien plus jolie/amusante que les banals _flâner/se tourner les pouces_ ou les variantes du genre _se pogner le beigne. _


----------



## Chimel

Je dirais que, dans mon petit environnement francophone, _peigner la girafe_ est compris mais peu utilisé dans la vie courante. Cela m'apparaît comme une expression faussement familière: c'est censé être familier, mais en fait c'est plutôt littéraire, journalistique... En outre, le sens est plutôt "perdre son temps à une activité longue et inutile" que "ne rien faire du tout".

Ce que je dirais pour quelqu'un qui ne fait rien, comme l'explique Charlie, c'est simplement : se tourner les pouces. Ou glander.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico et Chimel pour vos idées.


----------



## rolmich

Bonjour Charlie,
Il y aussi *coincer la bulle* : expression d'origine militaire qui je le crains a mal vieilli.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci rolmich. Je ne connaissais pas cette expression.


----------



## rolmich

Pas étonnant Charlie, je me demande même si cette expression serait comprise aujourd'hui en France alors qu'il n'y a plus de Service Militaire obligatoire depuis belle lurette.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Si tant est que tu soies tenté par "peigner la girafe", Charlie, il me semble utile que tu sois informé de sa connotation, telle qu'expliquée ici



rolmich said:


> Pas étonnant Charlie, je me demande même si cette expression serait comprise aujourd'hui en France alors qu'il n'y a plus de Service Militaire obligatoire depuis belle lurette.


Toutefois, le niveau à bulles ayant survécu, lui, la pratique de cette expression perdure - je l'utilise plaisamment, et me fais un devoir d'expliquer son origine lorsque les yeux s'arrondissent à l'entendre


----------



## Philippides

"Coincer la bulle" me parait parfaitement compréhensible. 
En revanche, je ne connais pas son origine. Quelqu'un peut-il me l'expliquer.


----------



## JClaudeK

Charlie Parker said:


> je pense que _glander _convient.


Oui, glander / glandouiller est l'expression qui convient parfaitement.


----------



## rolmich

Philippides said:


> "Coincer la bulle" me parait parfaitement compréhensible.
> En revanche, je ne connais pas son origine. Quelqu'un peut-il me l'expliquer.


www.expressio.fr/expressions/coincer-la-bulle.php

[...]
_Cette expression nous vient de l'Ecole Militaire de Saint-Cyr : dans un mortier (canon) d'artillerie, il existait une plaque avec niveau qui devait être parfaitement horizontale. Lorsque la bulle de ce niveau était "coincée" entre ses deux repères, l'engin était prêt au tir.
Une fois le mortier en place, son servant n'avait plus qu'à attendre l'ordre de tirer, ce qui pouvait durer longtemps. Donc.... il n'avait pas d'autre choix que de se reposer/être oisif en attendant cet ordre._


----------



## Nicomon

Chimel said:


> [...] _peigner la girafe_ est compris mais peu utilisé dans la vie courante. [...]En outre, le sens est plutôt "perdre son temps à une activité longue et inutile" que "ne rien faire du tout".
> Ce que je dirais pour quelqu'un qui ne fait rien, comme l'explique Charlie, c'est simplement : se tourner les pouces. Ou glander.


 Merci de la précision sur l'expression, Chimel.  Dans les définitions de "fuck the dog"  (lien au post 8) il y a notamment : to do nothing of value... 
que je comprends comme _perdre son temps. _

Je précise, parce que Charlie est canadien, que _glander/glandouiller_ ne sont pas très usités ici.
Enfin moi, je ne le dis pas. J'ai déjà mentionné_ flâner_ et _se tourner les pouces. _ Sinon,_ vacher _est très courant au Québec  (même sens que _ glander _)

Je ne connaissais pas non plus l'expression _coincer la bulle_ - et Charlie risque de ne pas être compris s'il le dit - mais j'aime l'image.


----------



## Philippides

rolmich said:


> www.expressio.fr/expressions/coincer-la-bulle.php


merci !


----------



## joelooc

Il y a visiblement incompatibilité entre les chiens canadiens et les rames françaises: je m'en voudrais de vous priver de l'expression "ne pas en foutre une rame"foutre une rame qui minimise considérablement l'utilité du chien qui ne s'en plaindra pas.
Origine controversée entre les galériens et les bûcherons.ne pas en foutre une


----------



## JClaudeK

"Coincer la bulle"
ou, tout simplement
"buller"

Par acquit de conscience j'ai vérifié s'il n'existait pas déjà un fil sur le même sujet et, bingo: ne rien faire


----------



## Nicomon

Curiosité.   Au hasard de recherches, passant d'un synonyme à l'autre, j'ai trouvé cette expression vieillie :


> [Figuré] [Vieux]* éplucher des écrevisses*
> Occuper son temps à des futilités.


  Ça va dans le même sens que « peigner la girafe ».

_Buller_ (un autre verbe pas courant au Québec) veut dire aussi : présenter des cloques/des bulles.
Ça risque d'arriver si on « bulle » trop longtemps au soleil. 

Ajout : zaby a écrit dans le fil « ne rien faire » : _regarder les mouches voler_
Dans le même ordre d'idées, il y a :  





> *gober des mouches*
> FAMILIER – Ne rien faire, paresser, flemmarder.



Ajout 2 :  Je viens de découvrir ce qui suit au bas de cette page du TLFI/CNRTL : 





> *DÉR. Vacher (se)*, verbe,fam. *a)* _Empl. intrans., vx_. Paresser, flemmarder, fainéanter, se coucher comme une vache.


  C'est peut-être de là que vient le très québécois  _vacher_, non pronominal.


----------



## BUCK52

perdre son temps à (ne) rien à f..tre .


----------



## Charlie Parker

J'espère ne pas avoir induit tout le monde en erreur, mais plus j'y pense, plus je me rends compte que dans mon entourage le sens se rapproche plus de "not do one's job, not to what one is supposed to do" que de "waste time doing nothing." Par exemple, et c'est un contexte purement inventé, supposons qu'un prof ne surveille pas sa classe comme il est censé le faire. Il regarde son portable. Il se peut qu'il vérifie ses messages ou les cours de bourse ou qu'il lise un article sur Internet. On ne peut pas vraiment dire qu'il perd son temps avec des futilités parce que ce qu'il fait a une certaine importance pour lui. Si, pendant un moment d'inattention, ses élèves se dissipent et quelqu'un se fait mal, le prof est tenu pour responsable. Dans un tel cas, j'ai des amis qui diraient certainement "He was fucking the dog. He should have been paying attention to his class." C'est tellement difficile de trouver un exact équivalent pour certaines expressions.


----------



## joelooc

Voulez vous dire que la personne en question n'est pas franchement zoophile mais s'est trompé de partenaire par étourderie/nonchalance?
Dans ce cas là on dirait "il n'était pas à ce ce qu'il faisait", "il avait l'esprit ailleurs".
Ça n'est pas sans rappeler un célèbre cartoon de Tex Avery (“Little Red Rural Riding Hood”)  et son non moins célèbre “duh! I kissed the cow”.


----------



## Chimel

Dans un autre cas, si le prof en question était simplement distrait, rêvassait... au lieu de surveiller ses élèves, on pourrait dire qu'il était dans la lune, dans les nuages...

Mais ça ne marche pas bien dans l'exemple donné par Charlie, puisque le prof en question faisait autre chose que ce qu'il était censé faire. Je ne vois pas tout de suite d'expression imagée pour dire ça en français.


----------



## Santana2002

I've never heard of "Fuck the dog" as an expression.  However, in Ireland we do use the expression "to do fuck all", which appears to have the same meaning (to do nothing).  I'd instinctively go for "Ne rien foutre" in French, "Je n'ai rien foutu de ma journée" "Il ne fout rien" etc.


----------



## Nicomon

Moi je pense qu'on devrait lui confisquer son portable, à ce prof qui ne peut pas attendre que la cloche sonne pour vérifier ses messages ou les cours de la Bourse.  
Si je passe du temps - trop de temps - sur le forum plutôt que de traduire un texte qui m'ennuie, ce n'est pas carrément futile, mais ce n'est pas très productif non plus.
Tôt ou tard,  je vais devoir reprendre le temps perdu pour respecter l'heure de tombée.

Alors, maintenant qu'on a donné des tas d'expressions pour rendre l'idée « ne rien faire », il faut en trouver une pour cette autre définition copiée de deux sources
cette page (même lien qu'au post 8) et Wikipedia :





> - To waste time while at one's job. May involve feigning productive work.
> - (vulgar, uncommon, Canada) To avoid work; to make it appear as if one is working.


  On ne perd pas *son* temps à ne rien foutre... on perd *du* temps à faire des choses non productives (qu'on pourrait faire après les heures ouvrables).
On fait semblant de travailler.  Dans mon cas, ça s'appelle..._ tuer le temps. _Ou bien... _procrastiner_.

Sinon, vulgaire pour vulgaire, et canadianisme pour canadianisme, je ne trouve pas mieux que le calque : fourrer le chien (lien vers  _La Parlure_).
Mais je continue de trouver ça bien laid, au son...


----------



## rolmich

Pour ce prof qui s'occupait d'autres choses que de ses élèves : _Il avait la tête ailleurs/Il n'était pas (vraiment) à son affaire._


----------



## joelooc

Je ne vois plus guère que "bayer aux corneilles" ou " bader la figue" dans le registre imagé.


----------



## JClaudeK

Je dirais qu'il "tire au flanc" / que c'est "un tire-au-flanc".


> « tirer au flanc » désigne l'action de celui qui s'esquive « vers le côté » pour éviter quelque chose de déplaisant. Il est alors vu comme un paresseux qui veut en faire le moins possible, qui cherche à échapper aux corvées et aux contraintes.
> Expression française : tirer au flanc


----------

